# Jalapenos, what to do with them?



## danpeikes (Jun 15, 2009)

Jalapenos, what to do with them? I have 10 any suggestions?


----------



## katybar22 (Jun 15, 2009)

stuff em w/cheese, freeze for a short while, then batter and deep fry!!  I'll look for the recipe for ya!!


----------



## qmax (Jun 15, 2009)

Use them as ingredients in a number of SW/Latin dishes.  But a guilty pleasure is sliced pickled jalapenos on a tuna sandwich.


----------



## JohnL (Jun 15, 2009)

Clean and slice, saute with onion, mushrooms and garlic. Serve over a nice medium rare ribeye steak. Or pork chops, burgers, bratwurst ect.....


----------



## Yakuta (Jun 15, 2009)

You can grind them with some lemon juice and place them in a bottle in a refrigerator.  You can use them in anything you make to add a bit of spice.  It is a good addition in marinades, mexican food, chili or stews if you like spicy food.


----------



## silentmeow (Jun 15, 2009)

Cut them in half, scrape the seeds out and stuff them with peanut butter.  It's really a great appy and the only way I can eat a hot pepper!


----------



## mcnerd (Jun 16, 2009)

Slice them crosswise and make some nachos.


----------



## TheMusicalFruit (Jun 16, 2009)

> Cut them in half, scrape the seeds out and stuff them with peanut butter. It's really a great appy and the only way I can eat a hot pepper!



That sounds a little um, strange... but that means I will have to try it!


----------



## Chile Chef (Jun 16, 2009)

Cut them in half, De bane, De seed them, FILL them with cheese / bacon, put them in the oven @ 375 for 10 minutes or until the bacon is cooked and the cheese is melted.


YUM YUM YUM,

Or grind them up in a grinder, add salt, black ground pepper, celantro, green peppers, adobe sauce, puree all of that and serve cold as a dip 

Or make Jambalaya with them in there.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jun 16, 2009)

I like to mix jalapenos with cream cheese, sour cream and garlic for a really good dip. I just put the whole thing in the food processor and let it chop them up fine. Cilantro is a good addition if you have some. We spread this on tostados. Yummy.


----------



## silentmeow (Jun 17, 2009)

TheMusicalFruit said:


> That sounds a little um, strange... but that means I will have to try it!



That's what I thought too, strange.  The peanut butter seems to take the heat out of the pepper.  I've always tried to eat them because they are supposed to be really good for you and the hotter the better.  I could never even get a hot pepper past my nose!  It's also pretty on the plate if you use the greens, reds and yellows!  Try it and let me know what you think.


----------

